# Rhinehart X-50 vs X-50A?



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone know the difference between these two? I went to the Rhinehart manufacturers site but the descriptions are identical except the X-50A gives a cord length. Is the cord length the difference between them or is there something else?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's the cord length. I use the A and my husband pounds a copper fitting with a 3/4 inch inside diameter, pipe fitting into it, or a bushing if he has one instead of using the tips they sell that aren't big enough around. I just bought a new one this week. Vicki


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'm off to order. I'd already planned on retrofitting using your suggestion Vicki. Since we're building a house we have lots of random plumbing fittings around


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont know the difference but am very happy with my X-50. Can highly recommend it.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

X-50 is great!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

On the larger X50A you can change the disbudding tips but NOT on the smaller x50 , as I have the smaller x50 but this year I bought a new x50A and also a buck tip for doing Boer horns . I wished I had of first bought a x50A . 
If you have mini or smaller goats then I would think a x50 would do fine.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok - I must have the x-50A then - I dot have a tip adapter on it - it is a great iron!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We must be all talking about different things than, because without an adapter it's about as big around as a silver dollar on the kids head with a 3/4 inch donut hole in the middle. The 3/4 inch inside diameter is perfect, but not that big ring around the outside, first of all if would overlap and touch in the middle of the head  and in small high multiple kids the outside of it would touch their ears! Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Same thing - (typo) * I DO have a tip adapter on it* - otherwise the tip would be too big for goats - but probably fine for cows.


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Bella Star, could you possibly be referring to the X-30 when you say "the smaller X-50" The X-50 and X-50A I believe are the same size. :?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

First , Call Hoegger and get them to explain the difference to you . http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=92 as I see that they have changed their disbudding types . I did check and see that we have the old X-30 and NOW use the NEW X50A because the Hoegger lady explained to me that with the X50A ,I can change disbudding tip's as we need a buck tip for our Boers and other bucks but need a smaller tip size for does so call them and ask .
I am happy with the x50A as it heats up quick and works faster on those bud's BUT that X40 looks similar to my X50A in the way the ring is open to allow for changing tips ....so call them :biggrin


----------

